# OH Thar she blows



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

And blow it did today.. I did find some good looking water leeward and setup. However the ride searching for that spot did get us a bit wet. We got some nice fish and had triples on when the anchor pulled. Reset the anchor but the bite was not happening. So back to searching and getting wet. Then I marked some active cats and we set up on them. Bam big one hits and the fight is on..Tide died and wind kicked up two more notches and that was our day.. so we headed in. 


































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------

